# Orange Rocker 30 head



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

So I just wanted to tell people that if they are looking for a sick classic rock head this is the one.... I can honestly say of the 7 or so heads that Ive owned this is by far the best sounding!

doesnt have tons of gain, but just enough to give you that old school Marshall sound.

For the price I dont think you will find anything better IMHO.

only downsides are lack of tone controls for the clean channel, and an effects loop.

anyone feel the same way?


----------



## nicmat42 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have never used a Rocker 30, but I must admit that I've been looking at them for a little bit now. I play through a Vox AC30CC Head. Do these heads compare?
By the way, I see you're from Montreal... you play in a band at all?


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

Ive never plugged into a AC30 so i really couldnt tell you...

I just moved to montreal not too long ago, havent found anyone to jam with out here yet...


----------



## jaysfandan (Jan 2, 2009)

*I love the Rocker 30*

the raw tone you get from the dirty channel is definitely the sweetest sound i've heard from a production amp. and i kinda like the fact that it has the simplest clean channel in the world and it sounds really good. it would be a little better with an effects loop.

as for the AC30 comparison - i'd say it is quite different. you can't get that raw rock tone from the AC30, but I guess you could say the Vox is more versitile. I would say the Orange is built a little more solidly.

i'm planning on going orange sometime in the future, don't know if i want the Rocker 30, Rockerverb 50, or AD30 yet. we'll see if i get a band going first.


----------



## nicmat42 (Dec 31, 2008)

well like i said before i've never heard the rocker 30... but i would imagine it's the orange you would want (if you want to go orange). the other guitarist in my band has the ad30. i wouldn't recommend it if you're going for an orange... i actually read somewhere that the ad30 was originally intended to be a copy of the vox ac30. 

the reason i think the rocker 30 is the most preferable is because it does not have reverb as opposed to the rockverb series... i've spoken to a couple very experienced sound techs and guitar techs and they've basically said that once you add reverb (and/or tremolo like the ac30s) to the amp circuit you're taking away from it's original tone. but you've gotta be really picky to really care about something like that!!

and personally, if i were in the market for an amp like the rockverb... i would get a marshall dsl  but thats all just personal preference!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

does the rocker 30 have the gain to do, big wreck, buckcherry, evans blue?


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> does the rocker 30 have the gain to do, big wreck, buckcherry, evans blue?



Just like most tube amps out there they sound sooo much better and thicker when cranked. So in that instance with a humbucker guitar I would say it can cop most of the tones you mention. I like the Rocker30 for rock, it wouldn't be my first choice as a do-all amp, but I've yet to find an amp that can do it all..


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Of all the gear I've traded off or sold, I miss the Rockerverb 50 by far the most. Sounded fantastic both sides, clean was full warm round and complex, had decent headroom but could make it grind.....ch2 was a roaring Brit rock tone. Mmmmm I loves me some 6V6's. And the master vol and reverb on that amp were both spectacularly good, so I have a bit of a beef with the statement about 'verb robbing tone. Every guitar I own sounded fantastic thru that amp, with very very little re-dialing. I have to go, I'm making myself cry again.kkjq


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

ok...so as a do all amp...it could be hard...but if i were to play one style, in the sound of any of those bands, it could rock?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don't know Evans Blue, Big Wreck for sure except maybe their very crunchiest stuff, Buckcherry I sorta here a more metall-ish tone (I know it's not metal, but edgier than an Orange *my opinion*) than the Orange. You'll for sure be in the ballpark and might need a pedal for the odd song. Keep in mind if you're playing out, a Rocker 30 has almost no clean headroom on the 'clean' channel.



ezcomes said:


> ok...so as a do all amp...it could be hard...but if i were to play one style, in the sound of any of those bands, it could rock?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so the clean breaks up early? is that what you are gettin at?? even if you back the guitar volume down?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

no Orange dealers in Kingston?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

yep one...and they only order in...

i'll be in toronto in two wks...does anyone in TO carry them, so that i can go try one on?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

probably more than 1 store - check the orange site for distro's?


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

nicmat42 said:


> well like i said before i've never heard the rocker 30... but i would imagine it's the orange you would want (if you want to go orange). the other guitarist in my band has the ad30. i wouldn't recommend it if you're going for an orange... i actually read somewhere that the ad30 was originally intended to be a copy of the vox ac30.


It's nothing like an AC30, and the only people who compare it to an AC30 are those that've never played an AC30 before.



> the reason i think the rocker 30 is the most preferable is because it does not have reverb as opposed to the rockverb series... i've spoken to a couple very experienced sound techs and guitar techs and they've basically said that once you add reverb (and/or tremolo like the ac30s) to the amp circuit you're taking away from it's original tone. but you've gotta be really picky to really care about something like that!!


The Rockerverb 50 outsells the Rocker 30, so I wouldn't question why you state it's the "most preferable".



> and personally, if i were in the market for an amp like the rockverb... i would get a marshall dsl  but thats all just personal preference!


If I were in the market for a DSL I'd get a Rockerverb 50.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> ok...so as a do all amp...it could be hard...but if i were to play one style, in the sound of any of those bands, it could rock?


The R30 is cool, but I think you'll feel limited after awhile. The amp screams classic rock, and will get into modern hard rock/metal territory, but it's not really the best option for it.

Based on the bands you listed, check out the Rockerverb 50.


I've owned the R30, R50, AD30 and AD140, and I've gigged all of them except the RV50. If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

oh pshaw, pick up a thunderverb.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

L&M carries them, call the stores first to see what they have in stock.

Bev


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

screamingdaisy said:


> It's nothing like an AC30, and the only people who compare it to an AC30 are those that've never played an AC30 before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A DSL shits all over ANYTHING Orange has EVER made, sorry......


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

musicman08 said:


> A DSL shits all over ANYTHING Orange has EVER made, sorry......


The Rockerverb 50 is everything the DSL was trying to be, yet failed at.


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

screamingdaisy said:


> The Rockerverb 50 is everything the DSL was trying to be, yet failed at.


Orange amps suck......thats just my opinion.
I wouldn't take one for FREE, honest.......


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you live in/on Toon, we forgive you.

the DSL does NOT "shit all over anything orange has ever made" - especially considering Orange started around the same time as Marshall, I think.

you're allowed to not like the amps, just next time try not to spew BS


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

musicman08 said:


> Orange amps suck......thats just my opinion.
> I wouldn't take one for FREE, honest.......


Good.......


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I love my DSL, lots of gain on tap and great cleans.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

WHY DID YOU BUMP THIS?

why am I yelling?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> WHY DID YOU BUMP THIS?
> 
> why am I yelling?


cause he's new and does'nt know better..


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

with the gain channel...can you have roll the volume back on the guitar to get a clean tone...or is it that once its dirty, its dirty?


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ha. That's ridiculous. Orange is far superior to that new Marshall shat. Tube driven Reverb and FX loop? Tube protection circuit? 6V6?!


----------

